# Haven't Smoked in a while so Butts It Is



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mustard rub and found some new Leggs BBQ rub. Smells awesome. Apple chips started about midnight, hoping by dinner tomorrow they are ready!!!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay Jason, you're going to have to give it up where you bought that Leggs rub! Only an hour in and looks like that! Looks delicious already and making my belly rumble!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Bet it turns out screen lickin good.

I expect to see a mouthwatering Money Shot, food porn FTW.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice....getting ready fer a weekend I see!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Right on! looks good


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Smoked em for 20 hours, wow was it good. Leggs was at Grocery outlet in Milton, oh man, Im gonna get a box of that stuff! Let em reat for 20 minutes wrapped and took with me for the weekend. Just back to post the after pictures!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

jaster said:


> Smoked em for 20 hours, wow was it good. Leggs was at Grocery outlet in Milton, oh man, Im gonna get a box of that stuff! Let em reat for 20 minutes wrapped and took with me for the weekend. Just back to post the after pictures!


After pix should be of you laying on a recliner with you jeans button undone and a big smile on your face:thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha. After was me on an ATV ripping up trails and ludholes for 8 hours!!!!


----------

